# First US national latte art competition!



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just been sent this link:

http://www.kansascity.com/living/star-magazine/article538651/Precision-artistry-and-discipline-pay-off-for-Simeon-Bricker-the-nation%E2%80%99s-first-latte-art-champion.html

Need more practice!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Couldn't cut it in our comp with his etching antics


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I know, I was surprised etching is allowed. I've never actually etched art before, I would be useless at it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The milk looks a little bubbly as well, the art has some good definition if any of it as actually free pour at all.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

They wouldn't get past the first round in the CFUK comp.... ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tall poppy syndrome


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it's not free pour....


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Whens the next CFUK competition? That could be fun!!

Loads of bubbles in the coffee too.... Maybe cause its an eXpresso and not an espresso ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Whens the next CFUK competition? That could be fun!!
> 
> Loads of bubbles in the coffee too.... Maybe cause its an eXpresso and not an espresso ;-)


still going on

sorting a day out for the final....

but etching is for wimps ( and yanks ). by time you finished that its cold


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

so is it a meet up jobby? Thought it might be a post a picture next to your name type of affair...

Yeah anyone can etch into a latte!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> so is it a meet up jobby? Thought it might be a post a picture next to your name type of affair...
> 
> Yeah anyone can etch into a latte!!


Where you been Burnzy....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?60-Latte-Art-Challenge


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow!!!this is so cool... Whos in the final... ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Wow!!!this is so cool... Whos in the final... ?


Lookseehear

Coffeechap

Me!

Date for the final and a thread will go up as soon as we can all co ordinate a date when we are free ( will be next week sometime now







)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice! What a great idea....

Good luck

dam I'm at glastonbury next week..... Hope i don't miss it!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots, I'll volunteer to be referee for the clash of the titans.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't stand the whole etching thing personally. Yeah, it looks good and all that but I don't want someone dunking a stick in and out of my drink for a minute or so.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots, I'll volunteer to be referee for the clash of the titans.


I've got a suggestion for the final...

3 pours - one of each of the following;

Pour 1 - Tulip

Pour 2 - Rosetta

Pour 3 - Micro art in an espresso cup

That'll sort the men from the boys


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Would pour 3 be in an Illy espresso cup?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Pour 3 should be in a thimble


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots, I'll volunteer to be referee for the clash of the titans.


Ok you can provide a key word/phrase

Daren can do the rulezz

Just waiting for luke and CC to reply to dates and a few questions then ill get a thread up ....


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Would love to be involved in the next one..... I managed to do a cloud the other day... ;-)


----------

